# Puppy keeps waking up with hiccups



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

So the 4 month old Lab/sharpei puppy we got wakes up early, 4:30-5:00, the weird part is at least once a week she wakes up hiccuping. For a while it was every day for a week. Anybody know what could cause that?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

My female Pyr was a hiccupper as a pup too. Now as an adult (2yo) she just burps alot! LOL!!:hysterical:
I think it has a lot to do with the fact that she likes to gulp her food, doesn't seem to bother her, and the vet can't find a thing wrong with any part of her, she's just a burpper.
But better that than the alternative end being her gas relief valve!ound:


----------



## amberley (Jul 21, 2014)

My dogs all hiccuped as pups, sometimes quite violently. They all outgrew it but we call Shelley squeaky-bum. You can guess why.

Rottweilers are well-know for hiccups as pups. Perhaps it is a larger puppy thing?


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

she eats food like a maniac, so much so we had to get a special bowl for her to slow her down.


----------

